# This May Open Your Eyes...



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

http://muslim-canada.org/islam_christianity.html


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

WOW! here's a new Topic! This has already been beat to death kid.


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't know who death kid is, but I know I'm old enough to be your pappy!


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Sorry, you sounded young and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Will read it at a later time but right off the bat I'm cautious as it looks like the writings of three Muslims. Not sure it is going to be very balanced. This topic was discussed a few months back and a similar cite was out up that was coordinated and written by a Muslim, Jew, Baptist, and a Catholic I believe. Now that was balanced. Anyway, I will read it&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

I was surprised by the similarities, I hope you will be too.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

> Sorry, you sounded young and I'll leave it at that.


AGREED :beer:


----------



## usmccripe (Mar 17, 2006)

gohon just curious if you remember what was the site with all the different denominations input???


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> gohon just curious if you remember what was the site with all the different denominations input???


Not right off hand....... I had it marked for awhile then cleaned my slate. It is in one of the threads about Muslims that was being discussed if I recall correctly, maybe 6-8 weeks back.


----------

